# LIDL Connect Surfkarte ab Juni im Ausland ?



## Gscheidhaferl (21 Februar 2017)

Ich habe mir eine Lidl COnnect Surfkarte (fürs Tablet) angeschafft, weil ich sie im EU Ausland brauche und keine Roaming Gebühren wollte.
Ging nach hinten los, weil: Alle Lidl Connect Tarife funktionieren ohne Roaming Gebühren bis auf die Surf-Karte: Die funktioniert im Ausland überhaupt nicht.
Muss die jetzt auch ab Juni im Ausland funktionieren ???


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2017)

http://www.chip.de/news/Danke-Lidl-Auf-diese-Neuerung-haben-wir-gewartet_95387050.html


----------



## Rembremmer (20 März 2017)

darauf bin ich auch reingefallen
anders als die lidl werbung auf chip suggeriert, funktioniert das reine surfpaket von lidl überhaupt nicht im ausland, geschweige denn gibt es es kostenloses roaming.
Ich finde die frage sehr interessant, ob diese karte dann ab juni im eu ausland funktioniert / funktionieren muss


----------



## Djangonaut (24 März 2018)

Inzwischen funktioniert sie im Eu Ausland prima !


----------



## psw_berlin (17 Juli 2018)

Djangonaut schrieb:


> Inzwischen funktioniert sie im Eu Ausland prima !


Was muss man tun, damit sie funktioniert ... Bei mir funktioniert sie leider nicht. Danke


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2018)

Da gibt's doch bestimmt einen Support von E-Plus (oder Telefónica). Fragste den am besten, natürlich auf der Grundlage deiner Nummer.


----------



## Fischblau (23 Juli 2018)

Bei mir funktioniert sie auch - ganz ohne irgendetwas einzustellen


----------



## Claudio_01 (30 Juli 2018)

Geht bei mir auch prima


----------



## Alex_xy (31 Juli 2018)

Claudio_01 schrieb:


> Geht bei mir auch prima


Ich bin jetzt extrem verunsichert.
Habe gerade im Lidle-Connect-Kundenservice angerufen. 
Diese haben mir die Auskunft gegeben , dass die Karte nur im Inland funktioniert,
was man auch nachlesen könne.
Heißt das nun , dass sie offiziell nicht funktionioniert, es inoffiziell aber dennoch tut.
Gibt es Erfahrungen mit Griechenland?


----------



## Reisernder (6 November 2018)

Geht über den Kundenservice. Allerdings ist Lidl Vodafone und nicht Telefonica


----------



## 62Tiger (14 November 2018)

Alex_xy schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt extrem verunsichert.
> Habe gerade im Lidle-Connect-Kundenservice angerufen.
> Diese haben mir die Auskunft gegeben , dass die Karte nur im Inland funktioniert,
> was man auch nachlesen könne.
> ...


Uns ging es genau so. Weiss denn nun jemand warum die einen gehen und die anderen nicht, und was man tun kann damit sie funktionieren?


----------

